# How Love Grows - by Xavier311 (~BBW, ~~WG, Dining)



## Observer (Jun 7, 2006)

_BBW Dining WG, Romance_ A nice athlete type discovers what he'd been missing but didn't know

*How Love Grows 
by Xavier311 *​
Zack was one of those guys that every girl wants, and that every guy wants to be friends with. Good smile, athletic, toned muscles from soccer; he also had a piercing blue stare with eyes the color of the sky. Naturally charismatic he was always everybody's friend. 

He had beautiful girlfriends; he was intelligent and witty and got good marks in school; he had it all. He felt something was missing in his life, however; he loved having a lot of friends, but in his relationships with women he found something lacking. He was fairly competent in the bedroom, but he didn't feel truly complete with these girls. 

Sarah was Zack's best friend, his confidant, and he shared everything with her. Zack's trust was reciprocated from Sarah, but she also had other feelings for him. She had secretly loved him almost from the day they first met. She never had the courage to say anything to him, for when it came to her heart she was a shy girl. 

Zack shared his lack of contentment with his relationships with Sarah. He started to doubt his heterosexuality, but found that men held no appeal to him. As the new school year started he began to spend most of his free time with Sarah, as she understood him the best, and they always had fun together. . she was a great friend, yet he sensed there was someting missing.

Now Sarah was fairly short, only three inches over five feet; she was thin although she possessed an hourglass bone structure. She wasn't non-athletic, but she didn't play sports like Zack. 

She was never much of one to pay attention to meals as eating was just something she did to stay alive; she tended to rush through her meals to get to something else. Zack, however, ate quite a bit due to his athletic nature. Once he started spending so much extra time with Sarah, Zack tended to bring her with him when he went out to eat. Not wanting to just sit there, Sarah generally started to eat with him, pastas, burgers, and Mexican food. 

After several weeks of this Sarah noticed her size three pants getting tight. She really didn't think much of it at first, content to spend her time with Zack. After three months it became a problem; she stepped on her scale to discover her weight from fall to winter had climbed from her normal 110 pounds to 122 pounds. She couldn't get her pants over her larger hips, thighs and butt. Her breasts had also outgrown her B-cup bra and made wearing a bra a serious pain. 

She still didn't think too much of it, since. Zack hadn't shown a reaction, and he paid the most attention to her. Seeing as how it was now goping into summer, she just wore her bikini and a loose t-shirt and nylon shorts. She and Zack were still hanging out every day. During practice she would watch from the bleachers, frequemtly munching on a candy bar or a bag of chips. At games she would watch from the sidelines, perhaps with a hot dog and soda; maybe a postgame burger and malt.

Spring came and practicestopped. So they studied together. He appreciated her brownies, cake and cookies. Burrioto and taquitos from the little independent place across from school were cheap and convenient. And sjhe developed a penchant for before bed time snascks. Her grades were good and so her parents, although they took note, said nothing. Had she gotten on a scale it would have read 135, nothing seriouis.

With warmer weather came ice cream into their diets. Sarah by now had grown accustomed to eating multiple times throughout the day and, even if not hungry, tended to nibble on something when she went out with Zack. All the snacking didn't get by her waistline, though. 

After two months of summer bliss she began becomiung aware of how she had grown. She noticed it first when she was in the shower, while lathering up herself with soap. She felt her tummy, which had become a small potbelly, her bigger hips, her fatter thighs touching most of the way. She felt her butt. 

“Oh my gosh” she thought. Her butt had grown into a soft round bubble butt. Her breasts had also gotten bigger, although they were still perky. 

She got out of the shower and dried herself off. As she did, she could feel her newfound fat jiggling with the brisk motion. She looked at herself in the mirror; she still had her lightly tanned complexion, her big brown eyes, her wavy locks of brown hair, but she now sported a small double chin, and puffier cheeks. She jumped on the scale, waiting until it stopped on… 148? 

She almost couldn't believe it; she didn't know what to think. She kept her head and went down to the mall to pick up a couple outfits so she had some clothes to wear until she decided what she should do. In the changing room, she was amazed to discover that her size had gone up from a size six to size ten. She looked at her new measurements, chest 38, waist 32, hips 40, and was shocked. She decided to talk to Zack about it when they went out for some pizza later. 

Zack, in the meantime, hadn't been oblivious to the changes going on with Sarah. He found that her increasing size excited and this confused him. He began to get satisfaction from watching her eat when they went out, and even to entice her to eat more than she normally would. After meeting up at the local pizza parlor, they found a booth in the corner and sat down. Zack was excited to see that she had gotten new clothes, especially ones that showed her figure to good effect. Sarah sat down in the booth, trying to formulate exactly what she was going to ask him. 

“Zack?” she said in a soft voice. 

“Yes, Sarah, what's bothering you?” he replied, as it was obvious to him that she had a problem from her expression. 

“Do you think I'm getting fat?” she asked him innocently. Zack immediately had a physical response to the question, in evidence should you happen to look under the table. 

“Not at all, sweetheart, why do you ask?” 

Sarah was a little shocked that her increasing weight seemed to have escaped his notice. “Because I've put on about 40 pounds, Zack,” she said innocently, not sure whether he was simply trying to be polite or if he actually was unaware. 

Under the table, Zack's physical reaction suddenly became more obvious; fortunately, he was saved embarrassment due to the fact that he was seated. He found himself at a crossroads; he could either rebuke his feelings or share them with Sarah. After this silent debate with himself he chose the later, as he thought that he liked women with curves, and that had been the lacking he felt before. 

“Sarah, I need to tell you something,” he began. Sarah didn't know what to think at this point, as Zack always began an admission with those words. “I find that I've become more attracted to you as you put on more weight.” 

He was on a roll now. 

“I found what I was lacking, and it was you.” He couldn't stop his confession. 

“I think you are beautiful, and sexy, and I have never been able to say this to anyone but, I love you.” 

He finished. Sarah was in shock; if she expected anything, this admission was not it. She felt a surge of emotion rise up and her eyes watered. 

“You really mean that, don't you?” she said. 

“More than I could ever say,” he replied. 

She smiled. “ I have loved you since we first met,” she told him. 

Then she grinned, “I think we need to eat now; I'm starving.” He ordered three extra large pepperoni pizzas. 

When they arrived, he watched Sarah eat slice after slice until she had eaten two and a half pizzas to his six slices. She rubbed her distended belly as she unbuttoned her pants; her tummy was so full it pushed the zipper all the way down and moved out over her soft thighs. 

“Mmmmmm… am I full,” she said. 

“I think you need some dessert, too,” said Zack. He ordered a hot fudge sundae for dessert. 

“I don't know…”she began. 

“Here, I'll help you,” he said as he spooned scoop after scoop into her awaiting mouth. 

Sarah began to get aroused, eating more and more ice cream, rubbing her round belly. When it was all gone, she was so turned on that she practically forced Zack by sheer will to take her to her bedroom and sleep with her. 

Zack needed no other persuasion in this, as he had wanted to do just that for months now. After what was probably the best sex of their lives, Sarah fell asleep with Zack holding her distended belly. 

They slept in the next day. At about one o'clock, Sarah woke up to find her belly no longer swollen, yet to Zack's excitement, it was bigger and softer. She also woke up to find that she was starving, hunger pains gripping her. Zack told her to get dressed and they would go to a great buffet place down the road. 

As he watched her rise he noticed her most recent gain as her large round butt and dimpled thick jiggling thighs were shaking as she jogged over to her dresser. Her belly had become a definite potbelly, moving out in a soft curve with her size DD breasts sitting on top. She had thick love handles, a noticeable double chin, and thick wobbly arms. She was the love of his life…he thought, as he pulled on his pants… and she was hungry.


----------



## xavier311 (Aug 22, 2015)

Amusing to read this more then 10 years after I first wrote it.


----------

